

Digg chooses MSFT over GOOG - budu3
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/07/25/digg-digs-microsoft-buries-google/?ref=technology

======
Stewie
How deliciously evil.

------
jey
s/chooses/is bribed to choose/

Fixed it for you.

~~~
nickb
Microsoft's desperate... they probably gave them guaranteed yearly revenue
just like they gave it to facebook.

~~~
aston
Google was making a similar offer. Why dog MSFT?

